# One picture from the lineup.



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's a very clean horse :shock:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha thanks.
It took whitening shampoo and some yellow out...and a good boyfriend to scrub the legs :lol: :lol:


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

You have a boyfriend that will scrub legs :shock: How do I get one of those? Looks great by the way!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Looking good Harlee  I like the hot pink and black. looks great on a white horse. Good choice.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha.
My boyfriend owed me, because I un-banded his horse when he didn't want to. And he was helping me give Lizzy a bath and she started acting up and I had to hold her so I said "Dylan! Will you clean her?" and eventually he got to the legs and he said "Harlee, her legs are so dirty, here's how you clean 'em." And clean them he did.

Thanks Vida!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, great picture!  Very clean horse.


----------

